# Random Handmade Lures



## Quink (Jun 4, 2011)

Just a few pics of some of my baits, all have worked and caught fish at at point. Some work better than others but that is the fun of it.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I like them. The spooks are fun to make and really work well


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Great job on them lures and the Paint job!! Very Classy!!


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Great job.


----------



## diveback (Jan 29, 2007)

How are you attaching the hooks? Are they screwed in? Or molded in?

They look great!


sorry I shoul dhave read the next post!!


----------



## Quink (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks, I am still experimenting with the paint schemes and overall designs. I have been suprised that even thought the action is not what I expected they still catch fish ''Bass". I have yet to try them in saltwater, butI think they will do OK. Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Blackhawk78418 (Jul 26, 2011)

nice work.. do they have rattles? what kind and how get you get rattles in?


----------

